# 2011-2017 equinox owners



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

https://www.classaction.org/chevy-equinox-lawsuit
Congrats the 2.4 liter is a terrible oil burning junk motor


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

No issues with engine oil on my 2015. But I fear my transmission is boned. Started slipping so I checked the, “no service required” closed system ATF. Black as hell and gritty.

Drained and filled, still slipping. F!

What happened to yours?


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> No issues with engine oil on my 2015. But I fear my transmission is boned. Started slipping so I checked the, "no service required" closed system ATF. Black as hell and gritty.
> 
> Drained and filled, still slipping. F!
> 
> What happened to yours?


No service required is the biggest lie in transmission history. I hate that companies, especially Chevy, list that in the manual. Had to learn the hard way but with new car, my ATF is changed every 50,000 miles. Hate Chevy exclusively for their notorious [email protected]@@ty transmissions. Unfortantely if the ATF had turned black and was gritty, the friction from the grit was the only thing keeping it. New ATF will keep it slipping.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> No issues with engine oil on my 2015. But I fear my transmission is boned. Started slipping so I checked the, "no service required" closed system ATF. Black as hell and gritty.
> 
> Drained and filled, still slipping. F!
> 
> What happened to yours?


Sometimes after missed service like that it's actually worse to fully flush. But yeah, every 50,000 is the general rule for Chevy's and 40,000 for VW (what I drive)


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

PaxiCab said:


> Unfortantely if the ATF had turned black and was gritty


Yep my research says the same. Sucks! I have idiot lights for oil, tire pressure, seatbelts etc, but no heads up for a system without any means to check except crawling underneath and removing a bolt!


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

Some cars have the transmission light, but after 2010 they did gone with them.. but it's all a money scam...they tell you atf is lifetime aka lifetime of the transmission which is usually 150k if you don't tend to fluid...transmission is basically the heart of car..without it nothing matters, and number one killer of trannsys is overheating which if only they'd tell people all you had to do was keep up with your atf changes like oil changes .. it's all to keep buying cars

Not your fault though. I don't own a Chevy and never will, however I learned the hard way with my first Mazda, and they make it super tight and uncomfortable to get to the atf bolt to drain...but as long as you tend to that, trannsy can go past 350k. Did it with a Kia sedona while back


----------

